# Gute Zusammenstellung oder nicht?



## ich656 (23. Mai 2010)

Hallo, 
habe vor mir eine Wakü in meine Rechner einzubauen. Nun habe ich die Frage ob die Zusammenstellung so passt oder ob da noch Kleinigkeiten sind die ausgetauscht werden sollten?

Klick

achja es wird nur CPU gekühlt.


----------



## Udel0272 (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: gute Zusammenstellung oder nicht?*

Also ich find deine zusammenstellung gut.

Ausser das ich ein Watercool Heatkiller Rev 3.0 als CPU-Kühler nutzen würde.
Ob LT,LC oder voll Cu ist eigt fast Bannane.

 PPssss Jezt auch in Black-Nickel verfügbar!!!!!


----------



## ich656 (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: gute Zusammenstellung oder nicht?*

nur von der Optik her oder von der Leistung her?

Also es muss ein AM3 gekühlt werden


----------



## hirschi-94 (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: gute Zusammenstellung oder nicht?*

Es ist wurscht, nimm das was dir besser gefällt...also von den HK's und den Alphacools...oder beidem...


----------



## ich656 (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: gute Zusammenstellung oder nicht?*

ach hirschi mein freund^^
du bist überall und doch wider nirgends^^
danke das du alles von mir so genau kontrollierst^^
ja ich hätt den Alphacool genommen.
aber ich frag lieber genau nach bevor ich i-einen Pfusch rumliegen habe


----------



## KingPiranhas (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: gute Zusammenstellung oder nicht?*

https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/592549ff110042e59d4fe7ec96e3a000
oder
https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/1632035cdf8d641c0843641c5beba8cc

PS: 12% Rabatt bei Aquatuning


----------



## ziko (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: gute Zusammenstellung oder nicht?*

Hallo ich656,

Die Zusammenstellung liegt mir quer im Magen:

11/8 Schalauch und eine XT Ultra????

Nein.

Die schmucklosen, schwarzen Dinger als Lüfter?

Nein.

Innovatek Protect?

Nein.

Mein Vorschlag: die günstigere Alphacool Eheim StationII mit 600 Liter mit 2 UV LEDs zu 5mm.
16/10 Schlauch, UV Aktiv in deiner Wunschfarbe und die Anschlüsse in dieser Grösse.
3x Enermax Everest Lüfter für den Radi, mit Temperatursensor. Die Sensoren am Radi befestigen und wenn das Wasser wärmer wird regeln sie sich automatisch hoch biss es abkühlt. Keine Software am PC wie bei der XT, feine Sache.Dazu noch die super blauen LEDs.
Anstelle des Innovatek Protect, wenn du UV Gift-Grün magst, 50ml FLUERESCEIN aus der Apotheke kaufen, max. 5€. Mit dem Fläschchen färbst du die Weser Giftgrün, unglaublich ergiebig das Zeug.
3 Tropfen auf 1 Liter Destilliertes Wasser reichen, mehr verringert den UV Effekt nur. Dazu noch UV LEDs oder UV Kathoden im Case plaziert und bei "Wasser Marsch" durch die dicken Schläuche, strahlt alles In Giftgrün.
Bei Fluerescein kannst du ja das Wasser jeden Tag wechseln, kostet ja nix die Brühe.
Besser als sich teures Zeugs zu kaufen das dann Monatelang im Rechner verfault, Schläuche angreift und Metallflachen der Kühler oxidiert.
Wenn Kühler, nimm doch einen mit Plexideckel, durchsichtig, mit LEDs beleuchtet die man seitlich in vorgebohrte Löcher stecken kann, sieht doch Klasse aus.

Die Endsumme meines Vorschlages dürfte erheblich unter deiner Zusammenstellung liegen.

Eine überlegung ist es wert:

Gruss


----------



## Gamer_95 (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: gute Zusammenstellung oder nicht?*

Alsoo...
Ich würde definitv eine Heatkiller nehmen.
Gute Schlauchgrößen sind 11/8 und 16/10.
Das musst du entscheiden.
Die Schwarzen (((NB))) Lüfter sind Schmucklos?
Die rotorblätter machen ne menge her.
Und Leistung ist eigentlich das wichtigste und nicht das aussehen.
Die WaKü kannst du dann nur mit Destilierten wasser oder Protect IP betreiben.
Mein vorschlag:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter

Edit:
Wie viel willst du eigentlich ausgeben?


----------



## ich656 (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: gute Zusammenstellung oder nicht?*

Also da ich von Aquatuning gesponsort werde bin ich an manchen Herstellern gebunden.

@Ziko: 11/8 Schlauch weil er nicht so Groß ist XT Ultra weill die eben alles regelt und ich mit der Software alles im Überblick habe.

Zu deinem Vorschlag mit dem Giftgrünen Kühlwasser. Ich wollte keine Farben in meiner Wakü haben da mein Innenraum schon beleuchtet wird (Schau mal in mein TB).

Zudem wollte ich keine Beleuchteten Lüfter mehr Verbauen

PS hab nur Platz für 3 X 120mm Lüfter


----------



## ich656 (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: gute Zusammenstellung oder nicht?*

Also das währe meine neue Zusammenstellung. Klick
Ich verzichte auf die 16/10 weil die kleinen Schläuche besser ins Gehäuse passen finde ich.

Ich denke das ist die Endgültige Bestellung

@Gamer_95: Ich werden von Aquatuning gesponsort. Also daran wird es wohl nicht scheitern

Welcher CPU Kühler ist denn nun besser? Der Alphacool HF 14 Yellowstone oder der Watercool HK


----------



## Marquis (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: gute Zusammenstellung oder nicht?*

Ich würds so machen: https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/5f42a9162e476f6094f89723f3129bc9

Der Alphacool ist kein schlechter CPU Kühler, aber der HK 3.0 ist noch ein wenig besser.

Auf Winkelanschlüsse sollte man nach möglichkeit verzichten und bei gutem Schlauch wie 11/8 oder 16/10 wirst du auch nicht soviele brauchen. 

Wenn du genügend Platz hast, ist ein 420 Radi zu bevorzugen, da er ungefähr die Leistung von einem 480, also einem Quad, hat.

Optisch wäre das Black-Nickel Adapter Kit für die 1046 zwar besser, aber der Nutzen bei der Sechskant Version überwiegt für mich diesen Nachteil.


----------



## ich656 (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: gute Zusammenstellung oder nicht?*

Nein hab nur Platz für 360er Radi 
Kommt in meinen HAF 932 ganz oben ins Top rein

Warum sollte auf Winkel Anschlüsse verzichtet werden?

Edit: 
das währe der neue Warenkorb: Klick


----------



## Marquis (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: gute Zusammenstellung oder nicht?*

Hemmen den Durchfluss, da sie restriktiver sind als normale. Ist auch unwahrscheinlich, dass du soviele benötigst.


----------



## ich656 (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: gute Zusammenstellung oder nicht?*

@ Marquis: Für einen 420er Hab ich keinen Platz aber das hab ich oben ja schon geschrieben. Ich kann nur den 360er Oben und evtl einen 140 Hinten verbauen. An dem Seitenteil zum Öffnen könnt ich einen 240er hinbauen aber das scheint mir unsinnig zu sein. 
Hätte für die CPU 2 benutzt, 1 für die Pumpe zum Rauslassen und 1 für den AGB zum reinlassen

passt die neue zusammenstellung?

Edit:
sind solche 45° Winkel besser als die 90° Winkel? Klick


----------



## KingPiranhas (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: gute Zusammenstellung oder nicht?*

Dis AS XT Ultra lohnt sich nur wenn du entweder ein Durchflussmesser und/oder den poweramp zur Lüftersteuerung verbaust. Die Phobya Lüfter brauchen zu viel Leistung für die AS XT.


----------



## ich656 (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: gute Zusammenstellung oder nicht?*

Die XT Ultra hat doch einen intern verbauten Sensor für die Wasser Temperatur?!
Wie viel Leistung bringt die Ultra maximal und wie viel haben die Lüfter?
Find das i-wie nicht


----------



## Marquis (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: gute Zusammenstellung oder nicht?*



> @ Marquis: Für einen 420er Hab ich keinen Platz aber das hab ich oben ja schon geschrieben.



Sorry, hab ich überlesen.



> Wie viel Leistung bringt die Ultra maximal und wie viel haben die Lüfter?



Die Aquastream schafft offiziell 5W und maximal 6W, die Phobya brauchen pro Stück 2,64W und die NB BSP PL2 1,92W, damit könntest du die NB noch knapp betreiben.

Ob du den 140mm noch brauchst, hängt von deiner Konfiguration ab.


----------



## ich656 (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: gute Zusammenstellung oder nicht?*

Erstmal will ich nur CPU machen. Vlt. später auch noch Graka aber das dauert noch ziemlich lange, da ich nicht auf die Garantie verzichten will.

Zu den Lüfter: Wenn ich einen der drei Lüfter mit einem 12V - 7V Adapter Anschließe würde es evtl. gehen?

bzw. was haltet Ihr von denen? Alphacool Coolmove 1250rpm oder Alphacool Coolmove 2000rpm

ich denke die mit 1250 RPM besser geeignet sind wegen der niedrigeren Leistung


----------



## Marquis (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: gute Zusammenstellung oder nicht?*



> Erstmal will ich nur CPU machen. Vlt. später auch noch Graka aber das dauert noch ziemlich lange, da ich nicht auf die Garantie verzichten will.



Erstmal wird der 360 locker reichen, dann kommt es auf die Graka an 



> Zu den Lüfter: Wenn ich einen der drei Lüfter mit einem 12V - 7V Adapter Anschließe würde es evtl. gehen?



Dann brauchst du die auch nicht mehr regeln. Ich weiß allerdings nicht wie es sich dann mit dem Verbrauch verhält, theoretisch müsste es dann funktionieren (also der Verbrauch sinken).
Du kannst aber auch einfach ne Poweramp dazukaufen, die hat mehr als genug Leistung.



> bzw. was haltet Ihr von denen? Alphacool Coolmove 1250rpm oder Alphacool Coolmove 2000rpm



So günstig bekommst du keine guten Lüfter, solltest du lieber lassen.

Alternativ: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Scythe S-FLEX Fan SFF21E - 1200 rpm ( 120x120x25mm ) Scythe S-FLEX Fan SFF21E - 1200 rpm ( 120x120x25mm ) 78019
Die brauchen 1,8W.


----------



## KingPiranhas (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: gute Zusammenstellung oder nicht?*



> Zu den Lüfter: Wenn ich einen der drei Lüfter mit einem 12V - 7V Adapter Anschließe würde es evtl. gehen?


2 Lüfter an der Pumpe und einer direkt an 7V? Das ist unsinnig. 
Alle 3 Lüfter an die Pumpe, aber dne einen mit dem Adapter bringt nichts, weil die Leistung von der Pumpe kommt.

Als Lüfter kann ich dir Noiseblocker empfehlen.


----------



## ich656 (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: gute Zusammenstellung oder nicht?*

Habe gesehen, das es da zwei Poweramp gibt. welcher ist/währe der richtige?

Warum bekomme ich so günstig keine guten Lüfter? meine jetzigen von CM haben auch nur 5€ das Stück gekostet.

Wie würdest du das ganze Lösen?


----------



## Marquis (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: gute Zusammenstellung oder nicht?*

https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/8d12b7ce2279453f6db6b64bdf2ef894

So kommst du noch relativ günstig weg, wenn du mehr ausgeben könntest, lieber die BSPRO Pl2.

Kommt bei Lüfterqualität auf deine Ohren an, wenn dich schleifen o.Ä. nicht stört, dann kannst du auch die Alphacool nehmen.


----------



## ich656 (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: gute Zusammenstellung oder nicht?*

Lauter als ne laufende CNC Maschine werden solche Lüfter schon nicht sein^^
dan könnt ich ja den poweramp mit den Phobya Lüfter verwenden

EDIT: eine Frage die du evtl. überlesen hast. Sind 45° Anschlüsse vom Durchfluss besser als 90° oder ist da so gut wie kein Unterschied?


----------



## KingPiranhas (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: gute Zusammenstellung oder nicht?*

https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/e5be413f21b69c06f43a2b81e91e22d0



> EDIT: eine Frage die du evtl. überlesen hast. Sind 45° Anschlüsse vom Durchfluss besser als 90° oder ist da so gut wie kein Unterschied?


Der Durchfluss wird wie immer total überbewertet. 2 oder 3 Winkel machen der Leistung keine Abbruch.


----------



## ich656 (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: gute Zusammenstellung oder nicht?*

ok dann ist das die endgültige Zusammenstellung der Komponente

Klick

bitte nochmal überprüfen ob ich was wichtiges vergessen habe.

danke schon mal im Voraus


----------



## Marquis (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: gute Zusammenstellung oder nicht?*

https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/bb513e3b9a18b50ae4c866f65b31c2a0

Sonst fällt mir nix ein.


----------



## ich656 (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: gute Zusammenstellung oder nicht?*

was ist Zwischen den Anschlüssen der Unterschied: 11/8mm (8x1,5mm) Anschraubtülle G1/4 - black nickel
11/8mm (8x1,5mm) Anschraubtülle G1/4 - gerändelt - black nickel

die würde ich lediglich zum einschrauben in den CPU Kühler verwenden, da die Normalen Viel Höher sind und deshalb nicht so gut aussehen.


----------



## KingPiranhas (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: gute Zusammenstellung oder nicht?*

Der Unterschied liegt im Aussehen und im Preis.


----------



## ich656 (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: gute Zusammenstellung oder nicht?*

nicht einmal im Preis.
die könnt ich ja komplett durch das Set ersetzten?

sind die kürzer als die im Set oder ist da kein Unterschied?

finde da i-wie keine daten


----------



## Marquis (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: gute Zusammenstellung oder nicht?*

Nimm die, die dir besser gefallen. Würde aber keine verschiedenen nehmen, da es komisch aussieht.

Ob die wirklich höher sind, kann ich dir nicht sagen.


----------



## ich656 (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: gute Zusammenstellung oder nicht?*

ich nimm das ganze jetzt so. Klick
denk nicht das da Höhenunterschiede sind


----------



## KingPiranhas (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: gute Zusammenstellung oder nicht?*



> nicht einmal im Preis.


Nicht im Einzelpreis. 



> die könnt ich ja komplett durch das Set ersetzten?


Ja. Brauchst dann aber nur 9 Stück.

*EDIT:* https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/2d35a1d88bc322e41114fe607f36d15f


----------



## ich656 (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: gute Zusammenstellung oder nicht?*

Klick

ich finde eine 200 ml Flasche tuts genau so für das das sie nur einmal verwendet wird


----------



## KingPiranhas (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: gute Zusammenstellung oder nicht?*

Die Flasche wirst du sicher mehr als nur einmal brauchen.


----------



## ich656 (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: gute Zusammenstellung oder nicht?*

so oft hab ich nicht vor das Wasser zu wechseln außer es muss sein^^

aber bis auf die Flasche passt alles?

EDIT:
und falls ich die Flasche öfter brauch dann kann ich mir die Zeit nehmen zum Auffüllen.

man erzählt sich zwar Zeit ist Geld aber ich geh nach: Gut Ding will weile haben^^


----------



## hirschi-94 (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: gute Zusammenstellung oder nicht?*

Der Unterschied bei den beiden arten von Anschlüssen liegt darin, dass die einen rund sind...und die anderen eckig sind...und die eckigen lassen sich leichter festschrauben...(aber bitte nicht zu fest...)


----------



## ich656 (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: gute Zusammenstellung oder nicht?*

Mit wie viel Nm? 
dann mach ich das gleich mit nem Drehmoment Schlüssel^^ *ironi*


----------



## hirschi-94 (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: gute Zusammenstellung oder nicht?*

Du kannst dir für den Drehmoment Schlüssel schon mal eine Verlängerung besorgen...


----------



## ich656 (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: gute Zusammenstellung oder nicht?*

hab ich^^
reicht ein 5 meter rohr xD

EDIT: aber jetzt mal ernsthaft, wie fest sollte man die anziehen?

hab gelesen, das Handfest reicht


----------



## Marquis (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: gute Zusammenstellung oder nicht?*

Richtig, Handfest! 
Deswegen braucht man die Sechskant Version auch nicht.


----------



## ich656 (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: gute Zusammenstellung oder nicht?*

und wenn ich mit nem Schlüssel noch ein klein bisschen Anziehe (nur zur Sicherheit) dann macht das auch nichts?

der Warenkorb ist nun Perfekt ausgerüstet?


----------



## Marquis (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: gute Zusammenstellung oder nicht?*

Habe schon von, durch zu fest angezogenen Anschraubtüllen, geschnittenen Schläuchen gehört, von daher...

Ich habe die bisher immer Handfest angezogen und noch nie Probleme gehabt.


----------



## ich656 (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: gute Zusammenstellung oder nicht?*

ok dann mach ich des so

danke für eure Hilfe Jungs


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: gute Zusammenstellung oder nicht?*

Die Überwurfmutter muss man definitiv nur mit der Hand anziehen (auch wenn ich selbst gerne einen Maulschlüssel bei größeren Aktionen nehme, um die Finger zu schonen). Die Anschlüsse selbst eigentlich auch, aber ggf. ist es praktisch, sie nochmal nachzuziehen, sonst dreht man den ganzen Anschluss raus, wenn man die Überwurfmutter nochmal lösen möchte. Haken bei der Sache: Zieht man die Anschlüsse zu fest, zerstört man das Gewinde und im Falle von Kunststoff ggf. den ganzen Deckel/AGB/...


----------



## Marquis (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: gute Zusammenstellung oder nicht?*

Die Überwurfmutter kann man lösen, während man den Anschluss mit dem Maulschlüssel festhält, dann riskiert man weder das Gewinde, noch löst sich der Anschluss.


----------



## ich656 (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: gute Zusammenstellung oder nicht?*

denke nicht das das Gewinde kaputt geht beim Anziehen. Zuminderst nicht wenn sie aus Stahl oder Messing sind die Anschlüsse. 
Da braucht man schon ne menge Kraft.
Eher leiden die Kunststoff Teile darunter


----------



## Marquis (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: gute Zusammenstellung oder nicht?*

Geht auch eher um das Innengewinde der Komponenten, besonders Plexi-/Acrylglas ist empfindlich.


----------



## ich656 (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: gute Zusammenstellung oder nicht?*

Mein ich ja mit Kunsstoff
Achja wenn´s kaputt geht lass ich mir eins in der Arbeit Fräsen aus Messing un Lackier´s dann Schwarz^^


----------



## Madz (26. Mai 2010)

Wie sieht die Planung bisher aus?


----------



## ich656 (26. Mai 2010)

Wenn du die Zusammensetzung meinst dann schau hier: Klick

Aquatuning (mein Sponsor) hat noch nicht geschrieben.


----------



## Madz (26. Mai 2010)

Also ich würde eher einen 420er nehmen. Ansonsten stimmt die Zusammenstellung.


----------



## ich656 (26. Mai 2010)

Passt bei mir nicht rein in mein HAF 932 
wollt alles intern verbauen. 
könnt höchstens noch nen 140er reinbauen zu den 360er


----------



## Madz (26. Mai 2010)

Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, kann man auch ins HAF einen 420er einbauen. Man muss nur etwas basteln.


----------



## ich656 (26. Mai 2010)

ins Seitenteil vlt. aber da würds von der breite ned gehn weil ich ne midplatte drin hab


----------



## Madz (26. Mai 2010)

Hat das HAF nicht einen 200mm Lüfter in der Seite?


----------



## ich656 (26. Mai 2010)

nen 230er 
aber da hab ich 4 X 120mm Lüfter drinnen 
vorne nen 230er und hinten nen 140er Lüfter 
und am Top kommt der 360er Radi hin


----------



## Madz (26. Mai 2010)

Wunderbar. An die Siete kannst du den Phobya 200 radi montieren. Auf dem passen 200, 180 und 230mm Lüfter.


----------



## ich656 (26. Mai 2010)

da hab ich meine 4 x 120mm Lüfter und meine Midplatte währe da leicht im Weg 
bekomme ich den Vorne nicht rein?

wenn ich dann das Seitenteil abmache dann ist es ein Störfaktor mehr.


----------



## Madz (26. Mai 2010)

4*120? Sitzen die 100% perfekt nebeneinander. Also ohne Luft zwischendrin?


----------



## ich656 (26. Mai 2010)

1 mm Abstand.

und bei der unteren Reihe ist die Midplatte ca. 30mm über der unteren Lüfter Kante
sprich ein 4 x 120er Radi passt nicht


----------



## Madz (26. Mai 2010)

Hmm, sehr doof.


----------



## ich656 (26. Mai 2010)

jop.
wie gesagt es wird ein 360er verbaut und ich könnte nur noch nen 140er verbauen 
der Lüfter ist am Heck und Bläst raus.

Edit: Reicht ein 360er Nicht für CPU zum Kühlen?


----------



## bundymania (28. Mai 2010)

klar, ein Tripleradi reicht und hat noch Luft für eine Erweiterung


----------



## ich656 (28. Mai 2010)

evtl kann ich dann auch mal meine baldig MSI R5850 mit kühlen?


----------



## KingPiranhas (28. Mai 2010)

Ja auch das ist möglich.


----------



## ich656 (28. Mai 2010)

ok einwandfrei.

danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## ich656 (28. Juni 2010)

Hab ne frage leute.
Reicht ein 360er Radi zum Kühlen einer CPU (AMD 965BE) und evtl auch für ne Graka (HD5850)
oder sollt ich auch noch einen 200er Radiator verbauen? Als Lüfter hätt ich dann einen 230mm Lüfter der Standart im HAF 932 drinnen ist.

Warenkorb


----------



## Madz (28. Juni 2010)

Ja, reicht.


----------



## ich656 (28. Juni 2010)

also brauch ich nicht unbedingt noch nen 200er Radi?


----------



## Madz (28. Juni 2010)

Nein, aber es würde auch nicht schaden. " Fläche kann man nur durch mehr Fläche ersetzen."


----------



## ich656 (28. Juni 2010)

hmm mal schaun.
dann müsst ich alles Komplett umbauen. 
Was ost besser 200er oder 240er (2*120mm)

danke für die Schnelle Hilfe und Antwort.


----------



## Madz (28. Juni 2010)

Ein 200er hat viel mehr Fläche.


----------



## ich656 (28. Juni 2010)

um so viel mehr? 
glaubt man kaum^^
Kann ich da dann auch den 230mm Lüfter vom CoolerMaster HAF932 dran bauen?


----------



## Madz (29. Juni 2010)

Dürfte glaube ich auch passen. Sicher bin ich mir gerade aber nicht.


----------



## ich656 (29. Juni 2010)

ok danke für die Hilfe.


----------



## ich656 (29. Juni 2010)

hab mich entschieden einen 140er Radiator zu leisten. 
Betrieben wird er mit einem 140mm Lüfter, der im HAF932 vorinstalliert ist. 

könnt ihr mir einen Radiator vorschlagen?


----------



## KingPiranhas (29. Juni 2010)

Was haste denn vor mit dem 140er zu kühlen oder soll der nur zusätzlich in den Kreislauf.


----------



## Madz (30. Juni 2010)

Da würde ich einen Magicool 140 nehmen.


----------



## ich656 (30. Juni 2010)

der 140er soll nur zusätzlich mit in den Kreislauf zu einem Phobya 360er

@ Madz:
meinst du denn hier?
klick


----------



## F!ghter (30. Juni 2010)

jop den meint er....


----------



## ich656 (30. Juni 2010)

ist der für mein Vorhaben geeignet?


----------



## KingPiranhas (30. Juni 2010)

Ja ist er.


----------



## ich656 (30. Juni 2010)

ok danke


----------



## ich656 (25. Juli 2010)

So Leutz,

hab mal wider ne frage xD

Welcher GPU Kühler ist für eine PowerColor HD 5850 besser?

GPU Kühler 1
GPU Kühler 2

und was hat es mit einer Backplate auf sich?

danke für Antworten.


----------



## Madz (25. Juli 2010)

Der Ek erreicht die besseren Durchflusswerte, verbraucht aber mehr PLatz. Ek Waterblocks bietet die Backplate an, um ein Durchbiegen der Karten zu verhindern. Sowas brauchte ich aber noch nie und sehe es deshalb als unnötig an.


----------



## ich656 (25. Juli 2010)

welcher von beiden Kühlt besser?
Von der Dicke wird er kaum dicker sein als der Standart Kühler?

Oder kannst du mir einen Anderen Empfehlen?


----------



## Madz (25. Juli 2010)

Der Ek performt besser.  Dicker als der Standardkühler nicht, aber dünner kann beim Einbau einer Chipsatzkühlung relevant sein.


----------



## ich656 (25. Juli 2010)

Chipsatz glaub ich kaum, dass ich den unter Wasser setzte. CPU reicht schon.


----------



## Madz (25. Juli 2010)

Irgendwann ist es bei jedem so weit.


----------



## ich656 (25. Juli 2010)

Man ich kann mich ned entscheiden wenn man mich so unsicher macht xD

also sag an^^
Kannst mir einen anderen empfehlen?


----------



## Madz (25. Juli 2010)

Watercool, Aquacomputer oder Ek-Waterblocks. Alle sind gut.


----------



## ich656 (25. Juli 2010)

und jetzt noch ein genaues Model, dann sind wir dem Ziel näher.^^


----------



## Madz (25. Juli 2010)

Hats du die Graka schon? Die Platinendesigns unterscheiden sich mittlerweile sehr, weswegen man erstmal unter den Kühler schaun muss.


----------



## ich656 (25. Juli 2010)

ja die Graka habe ich schon. Will sie aber jetz ungerne auseinander bauen. 
hab die hier: Klick mich ich bin ein Link xD


----------



## Madz (25. Juli 2010)

Den Kühler musst du schon abnehmen.


----------



## ich656 (25. Juli 2010)

Wenn ich das getan hab, was sehe ich dann? ^^


----------



## Madz (25. Juli 2010)

Das Laylout der Platine und irgendwo steht auch eine PLatinenummer.


----------



## ich656 (25. Juli 2010)

Kann ich dann den Kühler wieder Problemlos drauf bauen oder muss ich die WLP ersetzten?
Wie wir die Platinennummer abgekürzt?


----------



## Madz (25. Juli 2010)

Hier bei AC stehen die Platinennummern an den Kühlern: Aqua Computer Webshop - Wasserkühler


----------



## ich656 (25. Juli 2010)

ich finde die Nummer nicht


----------



## Madz (25. Juli 2010)

Kannst du mal ein Foto des PCB posten? Am besten im Quatsch Thread, so sehen es mehr User.


----------



## ich656 (25. Juli 2010)

muss ich da die WLP weg machen? 
oder steht die i-wo anderst?


----------



## Madz (25. Juli 2010)

Die Paste musst du eh neu auftragen. Also runter damit!


----------



## ich656 (25. Juli 2010)

jetzt noch nicht. wenn ich es anderst Überleg dann nicht.
Oder muss man die immer ersetzten, wenn man den Kühler abbaut und wider aufbaut?


----------



## Madz (25. Juli 2010)

Die musst du immer ersetzen, wenn du den Kühler abnimmst.


----------



## ich656 (25. Juli 2010)

was passiert, wenn man das nicht macht? 
Steht die Nummer auf dem Chip selber, auf dem die WLP ist?


----------



## KingPiranhas (25. Juli 2010)

> was passiert, wenn man das nicht macht?


Die GPU/CPU hat evebtuell keinen guten KOntokt zur Kontaktfläche des Kühlers. Der Chip wird wärmer etc...


----------



## ich656 (25. Juli 2010)

achso aber sonst passiert nichts?
Also das er deswegen draufgeht?

Ich glaub ich kann für die PowerColor HD 5850 PCS+ gar keinen Wasserkühler verwenden, was ich so ergoogle.


----------



## KingPiranhas (25. Juli 2010)

> achso aber sonst passiert nichts?
> Also das er deswegen draufgeht?


Mit viel Pech, schon.



> Ich glaub ich kann für die PowerColor HD 5850 PCS+ gar keinen Wasserkühler verwenden, was ich so ergoogle.


Auf diese Karte passt der Aquacomputer aquagratiX für HD 5870 / 5850 Typ 2 (PCB LF R87F)


----------



## Madz (25. Juli 2010)

Meine Gigabyte Karte kann ich jetzt nicht auseinanderbauen, aber weisst du evtl. welcher der drei neuen Kühler auf diese Karte passt?

Gigabyte Radeon HD 5870, 1024MB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, PCIe 2.1 (GV-R587UD-1GD) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## KingPiranhas (26. Juli 2010)

Kann ich leider nicht. Wenn dann bräuchte man die Nummer oberhalb der PCI Kontakte.

*EDIT:* Sehe gerade da steht nichts hilfreiches.


----------



## Madz (26. Juli 2010)

Eben, ich hab da schon nachgesehen, aber es ist leider nix da.


----------



## ich656 (26. Juli 2010)

KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Mit viel Pech, schon.
> 
> 
> Auf diese Karte passt der Aquacomputer aquagratiX für HD 5870 / 5850 Typ 2 (PCB LF R87F)



Der passt zu 100%?


----------



## KingPiranhas (26. Juli 2010)

ich656 schrieb:


> Der passt zu 100%?


Vergleichen kannste wohl selber.


----------



## ich656 (26. Juli 2010)

Wo steht den die Nummer?
ich suche die ganze Graka ab wie Blöd^^


----------



## ich656 (18. August 2010)

Hallo Leute,
heute wollte ich meine Wakü Laufen lassen. 
Dann habe ich gesehen, dass die Lüfter nicht drehen. 
Ich verwende diesen Poweramp, diese Pumpe und diese Lüfter.

Bei dem Poweramp ist ja ein Eingang und ein Ausgang.
Wo muss ich was Anschließen?
Also wo die Lüfter und wo die Pumpe?
Übrigens wird der Poweramp sehr Heiß.

Danke schon mal im Voraus.

Edit: Die Lüfter laufen kurz an doch nach ca 2 sek. bleiben sie wieder stehen.
Hab jeden Lüfter in meinen PC durchprobiert und bei jedem ist das gleiche.


----------



## Madz (18. August 2010)

Hast du das Power Ampf an den Strom angeschlossen?


----------



## empty (18. August 2010)

Bist du dir sicher, das du alles richtig angeschlossen hast?

Das er heiss wird heisst nur, das er grossen Wiederstand aufbaut und so kein Strom an den Lüfterausgang ... Ist meine Vermutung.

@Madz: Ohne Strom heiss werden ist etwas schwer oder?


----------



## Madz (18. August 2010)

> @Madz: Ohne Strom heiss werden ist etwas schwer oder?


Ähm ja... man sollte morgens nicht posten, solange man noch Schlaf in den Augen hat.


----------



## ich656 (19. August 2010)

ja ich habe alles angeschlossen.
Das mit dem Anlaufen ist bei der Pumpe genau so, wenn ich einen direkt an die Pumpe anschließe.

PS.
Das ganze mache ich nur noch in Ausgeschalteten zustand, seitdem ich dies in laufenden Betrieb gemerkt habe.

Also nach einem weiteren Test habe ich fest gestellt, dass das ganze mit einer Lüftersteuerung Funktioniert.


----------



## empty (19. August 2010)

also hast du wahrscheinlich das Kabel bei der Pumpe falsch angeschlossen


----------



## ich656 (19. August 2010)

also das Kabel, das von dem Poweramp kommt habe ich bei Fan angeschlossen und den Anschluss RPM habe ich mit dem Mainboard verbunden.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. August 2010)

ist die AS überhaupt richtig konfiguriert?


----------



## ich656 (20. August 2010)

was meinst du mit richtig Konfiguriert?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. August 2010)

Damit meine ich, dass eine Lüftersteuerung auch richtig eingestellt werden muss. Wenn die Steuerung "0rpm" als passend erachtet, dann braucht man sich nicht zu wundern, wenn die Lüfter stehen.


----------



## ich656 (23. August 2010)

die Lüfter drehen auf voller Stufe. 
Erkennen tut er die Lüfter schon mal.


----------

